# Java Spiel Daten speichern



## Ta1to (10. Jan 2020)

Hallo liebe Java-Forum Community,
Derzeit probiere ich ein Spiel zu schrieben bei dem man Münzen sammelt. Wie kann ich es so programmieren das dieser Münzen Kontostand auf den nächsten start übertragen wird?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Jan 2020)

Ohne zu wissen, was Du bisher gemacht hast, ist das schwer zu sagen.

a) Du kannst bei einem einfachen Spiel die Daten lokal in eine Datei speichern.
b) So es beim Spiel Online Komponenten gibt, kann es Sinn machen, die Daten zentral auf dem Server abzulegen. Das verhindert, dass die Daten angepasst werden können ...

Wenn Du es lokal machen willst, dann gibt es wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1) Du kannst einfach alles eine Datei schreiben. Dabei kannst Du Dir das Format frei überlegen und dann die Daten selbst lesen/schreiben oder Du nutzt vorhandene Libraries um die Daten dann als properties-Datei, json Datei oder XML zu speichern (nur um mal drei übliche Kandidaten zu benennen).
2) Du kannst auch eine Embedded Datenbank nutzen. H2, HSQDL, SQLITE, .... 
...


----------

